# Looted Drop Pod?



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay, crazy idea, I've got 4 wheels from a trukk kit, a bunch of the axels and tie rods, and drive shafts, as well as the armor plates and whatnot...could...I buy a drop pod....and turn it on its side, and make it into a cool vehicle... showing that orks can really loot anything. hehe, put some little wheels on it, and patch over a couple doors with glyphs and armor.


Good idea? or utter crap?


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like something an ork would do so yeah go for it :victory:

Skar


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That...sounds....awesome! You should defiantly do this!


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

you could have the wheels on the bottom and have a platform of kinds on top with the pod on its side using as like a turbo boosted thinggy


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Haha, sounds great! You could make it a bit bigger, get some tubing, and make a huge cannon coming out of the top (if it was on its side). Use it as a looted wagon with a boomgun...

Anyway, sounds fun, interesting, and totally random. Perfect :good:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

This will be awesome up there with the looted carnifix.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds a good idea, like a jack in the box on wheels. Definitely something to appeal to an Ork.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like it as a concept, which way would you point the Drop Pod?


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, their is the "funny" way, where its on its end like proper kind of "camoflauged" as a normal pod that creaks along the table and then opens up.

But, personally, I was thinking rocket powered assault vehicle, Put it on its sides, graft the drive to the bottom there (and glue up one of the 4 flaps to serve as the base to that) then model guys at the controls, cut off the two side flaps and reattach them roughly sideways like buckboards, put a couple guys hanging off and hollaring, and a big ass engine.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ooh. Sounds awesome.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

This...Is...Awesome!


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

What could you mean by looted? Do you mean rdy for drop again or use it for a weapon? Cause the drop pod deployed kinda looks like an doom weapon!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

A looted drop pod could be used for all sorts of things. From buildings (like an Ork guard tower or something) to some bazaar wheeled or tracked vehicle. In either case, you must make one! The forums demand it! I can already picture a bunch of cool things in my head.

It's definitely something an Ork would do for sure. Those drop pods always wind up in the craziest places, anyhow.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I really like that idea. You should do it.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

It. Will be done, as soon as I am finished building my stompa. (one project at a time, also I gotta justify 30 dollars on something of questionable table usage) 

Although, to answer some of the questions, I am firmly of the "Wheeled/Tracked Vehicle" persuasion, simply because, orks already have ways to fly things straight into the ground and hope for the best. those are called roks. lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a good plan. 
My suggestion, on its side so the retros can be used to make it go faster.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

God I love this community. For some reason this has the same feeling of 6 guys standing around outside a fast food joint pooling their singles going "We can make this work"

I can't back down now.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

maybe cause we are all eating fast food in a circle of computers pooling ideas saying "we can make this work"


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Patapon13 said:


> What could you mean by looted? Do you mean rdy for drop again or use it for a weapon? Cause the drop pod deployed kinda looks like an doom weapon!


Looted means that the Orks (or the race in question for other instances) have captured the item (in this case the drop pod) and 'improved' it to make it up to Orky standards by nailing boards, wheels and armour plates to it.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> maybe cause we are all eating fast food in a circle of computers pooling ideas saying "we can make this work"


I think this is quite the answer.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it is because heresy online generally is awesome.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright everybody who contributed. I am buyin' a drop pod this coming week, I've got the big belly plate from the stompa kit (the mean face that goes on its stomach) and I am totally making a drop-pod dragsta


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Whooo, go for it!

Do you think you could draw some concept sketches? It would help us with ideas, i think...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> I think it is because heresy online generally is awesome.


That's the answer! :biggrin:



buckythefly said:


> Alright everybody who contributed. I am buyin' a drop pod this coming week, I've got the big belly plate from the stompa kit (the mean face that goes on its stomach) and I am totally making a drop-pod dragsta


This is sooo good I can see it in my head, I wish I had thought of this first.

I'm so looking forward to seeing this happen.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Fear my terribe skills of an artist, but something like this.

EDIT: I am regretting drawing that, but it was 3 am so I went for it.


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

2 words. Battering ram.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Awsome, can't wait to see this done:victory:

Skar


----------



## Gothminion (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a new idea. You know in that film The Incredibles where he has the claw thing and it flies into the omnidroid thing. Imagine that, but on an ork battlewagon thing. would probably have rules like the vibro cannon - or d-cannon but i cant remember which one it is - the one that goes for 36" and damages all along the line


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

build it builtd it!!!!! that would be awsome having it on its sides and having a cannon coming out from the top


----------

